# Rope/Tree Protection



## cookiecutter (Nov 9, 2009)

First let me say, this site rocks! I come from a climbing, mountaineering, canyoneering, caving etc. background and just heard of arboring from an arborist on campus. I've become really intrigued and have been looking up techniques and have been amazed at some of the problem solving techniques you all have come up with and use, very innovative! So allow me to ask what is probably the simplest technique to you veterans but is stumping a rookie (coming from other forums I understand the annoying nature of frequently asked questions, but bear with me). 

Lets say I have my thrown line up and over a branch, I have connected my rope to the line with a rope protector (rubber sleeve, or something of the sort) and am going to pull it up and over the branch. How to I get the protector up there and to stay put right over the branch?


----------



## GaryM (Nov 9, 2009)

Like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEKHGF_yGiw


----------



## BC WetCoast (Nov 9, 2009)

Put the cambium saver over the rope before you attach it to the throw line. Pull up your rope until the end is just over the branch/crotch. Tie a slip knot in your rope to keep the cambium saver from sliding down the rope any further. Pull on your throw line and when the rope end reaches the ground again, the cambium saver should be over the branch. Then just grab and pull both ends of the rope to pull out the slip knot.


----------



## cookiecutter (Nov 9, 2009)

GaryM said:


> Like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEKHGF_yGiw




whoah, that was neat. I wasn't speaking about that in my scenario, but that sure is a cool technique, thanks for the link!

I'm referring to a sleeve that envelopes the rope. Sometimes in caving we'll put the sleeve on a fixed rope we plan on ascending and position the sleeve over the edge to protect the rope while ascending. 

I have seen a few arboring videos where the person has a sleeve around the rope and is positioned over the branch to protect the rope and tree in a SRT set up. I'm just curious how they are getting the sleeve up around the branch and keeping in there

Thanks!


----------



## cookiecutter (Nov 9, 2009)

BC WetCoast said:


> Put the cambium saver over the rope before you attach it to the throw line. Pull up your rope until the end is just over the branch/crotch. Tie a slip knot in your rope to keep the cambium saver from sliding down the rope any further. Pull on your throw line and when the rope end reaches the ground again, the cambium saver should be over the branch. Then just grab and pull both ends of the rope to pull out the slip knot.



Perfect!

I appreciate the help!


----------

